# Eating Rabbit poop



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Bailey is 18 months old and lately all he wants to do is go in our backyard and eat "rabbit poop". We stop him as soon as we can, but we're getting very frustrated because we never know now if he cries to go out to make or if he just wants to eat "poop" - does anyone have this problem? Would appreciate some help with this problem.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Before we got Chloe, we often had rabbits in our backyard and we didn't even realise how much rabbit poo there was. Our fence isn't in the best shape so we used chicken wire to block any open spots when we got Chloe, so she couldn't sneak out. This also keeps the rabbits out, so no more rabbit poo in our backyard.

Of course, Chloe is always able to find it on her walks. It is so small and she is so quick that it is impossible to stop her. It must taste delicious, yuck!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Problem? My dogs adore 'Bunny Berries' as we call them. They are completely harmless and in fact probably contain some good bacteria. All it is is digested grass. 

Karen x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Marlene, I know that to us eating any kind of poo is disgusting but to dogs its quite a natural thing to do I'm afraid (not their own or other dog poo though)
Dogs seem to love any kind of poo produced by non meat eating animals and it won't harm Bailey in any way, rabbit poo will only be grass after all.

So I would stop worrying about it as it is impossible to watch him every second to make sure he doesn't do it.
My dog eats, rabbit, sheep, duck and goose poo and rolls in fox poo.............LOVELY!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Problem? My dogs adore 'Bunny Berries' as we call them. They are completely harmless and in fact probably contain some good bacteria. All it is is digested grass.
> 
> Karen x


Snap Karen, we posted at same time!!!! Weller is stood ready and waiting to hoover up when I clean the rabbits out, he loves it!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have posted on another thread "Irresistible treats" suggesting Rabbit Poo :laugh:


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your feedback - even though it does sound "disgusting" - you've all made me feel much better about Bailey's obsession with eating the "bunny berries".


----------

